# Mexican Citizenship



## soulfish (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello again to everyone and happy new year.....it's been a while since my last visit.

I am looking for information on getting Mexican Citizenship for our children. then myself when we make the move.

we will be in Mexico for 6-7 weeks and would like to obtain these documents during our visit.

here is the rundown:

I am Canadian, my wife was born in Mexico and moved to canada when she was 15 years old, She has a Mexican birth certificate and passprot(expired), she also has her Canadian Citizenship. we have one son ( age 10 ) born in canada and one son ( 14 months ) born in canada. 

We are slowly planning to move to Mexico (2 years away) 

If anyone has any information on the paperwork we would need to obtain that would be great.

Some how I am under the impression (from reading on this forum) that we can easily get the children Mexican Citizenship and then I would qualify too. (( maybe i'm wrong..... ))

thanks in advance.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Your wife should renew her Mexican passport at the nearest Mexicon consulate to your home in Canada. She can also register the births of the children at the consulate. They may apply for Mexican citizenship & passports too.
In your case, you will have apply for a Residente Temporal visa approval at that consulate within six months of your move to Mexico. You will have 30 days from entry into Mexico to appear at INM offices with proof of residence, marriage, etc. and apply for your visa to be completed under vincula familiar. Then, after a couple of years, you may apply to SRE for naturalization.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi, soulfish. I'm also Canadian (in Toronto) married to a Mexican citizen. We haven't registered our kids' births at the Mexican Consulate, but I've looked into it. Here's the link in Spanish. 

Registro civil

In addition to your wife's proof of Mexican citizenship, your children's long-form birth certificate, and your marriage certificate with 2 photocopies, you need to bring 2 witnesses (>18 yrs), along with photos of the parents and the witnesses. The children have to accompany you to the appointment, as well.

At the very bottom of the section on registering a birth, it indicates that instead of actually registering the birth through the Consulate, there is also the alternative of just having the Canadian birth certificate legalized by the Consulate, then have it translated in Mexico and have the birth registered in Mexico.


----------

